# Family Roots (celeb names... the real ones)



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Found this interesting on MSN. It was a thing on celebrities' real names. What I always wondered was how they got these names. Some of their real names are really weird! 



Jennifer Aniston~ Jennifer Anastassakis


Bono~ Paul Hewson 


Nicolas Cage~ Nicholas Kim Coppola 


Michael Caine~ Maurice Joseph Micklewhite 


Cher~ Cherilyn Sarkisian LaPiere


Tom Cruise~ Thomas Cruise Mapother IV


John Denver~ Henry John Deutschendorf, Jr.


Judy Garland~ Frances Ethel Gumm 


Cary Grant~ Archibald Leach


Audrey Hepburn~ Edda van Heemstra Hepburn-Ruston


Bob Hope~ Leslie Townes Hope


Ashley Judd~ Ashley Tyler Ciminella


Kirk Douglas~ Issur Danielovitch Demsky 


Johnny Knoxville~ Phillip John Clapp (I wont comment on this one lol)


Demi Moore~ Demetria Gene Guynes


Natalie Portman~ Natalie Hershlag


The Rock~ Dwayne Douglas Johnson


Meg Ryan~ Margaret Mary Emily Ann Hyra


Snoop Dogg~ Calvin Broadus


Shania Twain~ Eilleen Regina Edwards


John Wayne~ Marion Morrison


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hay whats up they forgot

fish_doc~Dave Alexander


----------

